# Looking for a New Refrigerator and What to Look for in a New Fridge



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

So yea I've been trying to remodel my kitchen for too long and now I'd like to purchase a new refrigerator and I'm looking for a some guidance. I'm interested french door style refrigerators with the freezer at the bottom as my existing fridge is that style and I don't have any issues with it.

I really don't think I need all the smart electronic features like Insta View but someone my be able to convince me otherwise if it doesn't push the cost up too much.

I really only require water and ice dispenser and I really like some that I've seen with adjustable shelving that collapse and can flip up.

Any new DIY forumites with recent refrigerator purchases have a words of wisdom?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Read the reviews. I would avoid buying the newest model, as it will be priced higher, and will have fewer reviews. It can really be hit or miss. A few years ago, we bought new appliances for the whole kitchen we remodeled. Got what we could afford, but wished I would have spent a few more dollars. Icemaker on fridge went out right after warranty, dishwasher motor failed a few months in (covered, but still), and the over the counter microwave died 18 months in. Only the stove was unscathed.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No wisdom here but easy access to a water filter is important to me.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Double check the height of what ever you buy, they seem to grow every other year.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't buy Samsung!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... this is may be the one thing you Neal and I disagree on! I love my French door dual ice maker Sammy 26 cu ft. fridge. I believe it may even be the same model as yours was. Only issue in over 10 years is a couple of dim LEDs on the panel.

And after living with it for 10 years I still like the French door type over the other types. The freezer is still a bit of a PITA, but they all are. But the main fridge that you go into 95% of the time is much more accessible.



huesmann said:


> Don't buy Samsung!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm with Raylo32. Our Samsung has been running flawlessly for a number of years. Only a few dimming led's on the control panel are affected. I have a double water filter for the house, one 5 micron and one carbon 1 micron. I took the filter out of the fridge once and cut it open on a band saw. Clean. So I don't spend the $32 on filters any more. Maybe once every 3 years.

Down side. The ice maker makes enough ice for supper.....that's it. I like the temperature controlled drawer above the freezer, too. Keeps meats and cheeses really well. The freezer utilizes space in that it has an internal slide drawer for more storage rather than stacking stuff 3 deep.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's strange. The icemaker in my freezer really cranks out the ice. I use it in my cooler all the time. The icemaker in the door also works well, except the ice isn't as hard and clear as the stuff in the freezer. I need to use that regularly to keep it fresh. If I haven't used in in awhile I dump it and let it make new.



chandler48 said:


> Down side. The ice maker makes enough ice for supper.....that's it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you insist on buying a Samsung, fix the schitty defrost system before you put it into service, or it'll just be harder later when you have a fridge full of food to store somewhere else while you're fixing it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@raylo32 ours only has the door ice maker. Having one in the freezer would be nice.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

huesmann said:


> Don't buy Samsung!


 BOY...DO I AGREE...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I honestly don't know if there ios a recommended brand....but my lightly used (retired and kids gone) Samsung kitchen/laundry has been just f'n terrible.

Just addressing the french door freezer underneath refrig, door handle latch just snapped/broke, allright after searching allover, was able to buy new handle for $150.

The two unit refrigerator part keeps freezing over and stopping the circulating fan, resulting in the refrigerator going to 40++ degrees. Have , with difficulty, found the forced defrost which sometimes helps, but have to take out all the inside and back panel to use a heat gun on the block of ice that accumulates there.

Furthermore, their help line is non-existant, very hard to find a part number if needed, very few repairmen like to F with them.

I won't go into the dryer problems, or the $500 micro=wave that lasted 1.5 years. (Sure the magnetron is guaranteed ten years, but it costs $250 to have it analyzed, and then you have to get it to a repair facility.

THE ONLY GOOD THING I CAN SAY ABOUT SAMSUNG>>>IS THEY HAVE SO MANY PROBLEMS,IT'S EASY TO FIND U-TUBE VIDIOS ON THE PROBLEMS.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, yeah... if alls you have is the one on the door I that's really not enough. And the ice quality is much better in the freezer. Maybe newer models are better but these are small spacesaver icemakers in the doors.

Not sure all the issues Hues had... I have never had the slightest defrost problem. Can't fix something that ain't broke. Yet??



chandler48 said:


> @raylo32 ours only has the door ice maker. Having one in the freezer would be nice.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't care for Samsong either and the fact that they're dumping new appliances with the same old defects on us. However as mentioned, a simple remedy can help with the defrosting (watch youtube vids).
A tenant of mine told me she got a Samsong with French doors (but without ice maker) at Lowe's for under a grand. After a few months the electronics above the top doors (temp control) went, and Samsong took care of it.
Even traditional local brands, which used to be solid values, are cranking out garbage these days, making it clear that they don't want you keeping a fridge for 20 years. 
Therefore, if you don't need fancy electronics, look for lower prices and maybe buy extended warranty from the store, because what could go wrong will go wrong.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a kenmore and I love it...glass pull out shelves, see through veggie bins, a cold cut
and cheese drawer ...I have it for about 5 years now. It’s freezer is big with an ice maker that can supply an entire block. I wanted the water in the door, but when I shopped
the fridge I saw that the water supplier took up a lot of room in the fridge.
We’re only two people but my fridge is always packed full ...It’s the best fridge I ever had,
the inside is still brand new looking, easy to clean too. You can get the model with the water in the door.

This is it, but I paid more for it at the time, I think it was about 1,300.00.
My previous fridge was a French Door GE counter dept fridge...piece of junk...didn’t
live for five years.
Sears.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

We just remodeled our kitchen. We got an LG Fridge and an LG gas range. Both are to new to have any real complaints. But I understand I will?
The fridge turned out to be a single door over bottom freezer. No water or ice dispenser. It looks like a pro fridge. I like it better than the french door style. It also makes ice cubes not half rounds. I absolutely hate 1/2 round ice.

I also looked up replacement filters for my fridge and realized I will not pay that money. So I did not touch the dummy filter in fridge.
I will continue to use my inline filter that is down stairs in the basement. I can get after market filters for cheap. Got three for $25.

No complaints about the new gas range. Only small thing is the touch panel. Like my first smart phone it took some time to get used to using it. I am also going from a lifetime of electric ranges to a gas range. I like to cook and have wanted one for a very long time. So I had to install propane. We have no natural gas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m back...I got distracted making cookies. I just to add that the side shelves are deep ( nice) note how deep they are.
The freezer is big with a seperate slide out drawer for the ice maker and next to the ice 
maker is room for more frozen stuff. Pictured below.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

my top 5

1> Must have built in wifi
2> Fancy electronic touch screen to tell me what I have and need
3> Remote diagnostics
4> Be White
5> Look nice

............................ now my wife has left the room

1> has to bloody well keep the food cold !


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

LOL True Dat !!!!!!!!!!!! Has to fit in the Fridge alcove



Nealtw said:


> Double check the height of what ever you buy, they seem to grow every other year.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

we bought LG going on 9 years now, the 4 piece package . problems with every piece, one thing or another.
$5000 worth of junk.

next time = just basic stuff and not stainless. i would rather junk $2000 than $5000.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Any opinions on LG fridges? We're looking for a larger size French door refrigerator, and seriously thinking of LG because they have in door water/ice that doesn't take much room inside the refrigerator. Similar GE is about $1,000 more and doesn't look that interesting. We thought of Samsung, but I understand it's pretty much hit and miss, depending on the model, so we'd rather not take a chance.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Not sure all the issues Hues had... I have never had the slightest defrost problem. Can't fix something that ain't broke. Yet??


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Dixon12 said:


> Any opinions on LG fridges? We're looking for a larger size French door refrigerator, and seriously thinking of LG because they have in door water/ice that doesn't take much room inside the refrigerator. Similar GE is about $1,000 more and doesn't look that interesting. We thought of Samsung, but I understand it's pretty much hit and miss, depending on the model, so we'd rather not take a chance.


Really depends on your service provider.
If they don’t have one near you that’s reputable don’t buy it. They had a huge problem with the inverter compressors a few years back that are still failing but I believe they are past that now with current production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Two Knots,
Can I get a slice of Cheese Cake?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sure, but it would be quicker to make it yourself, I’m making one for Thanksgiving.I made one this week sorta using Cheesecake Kings recipe...added two tablespoons of lime juice and the rind of a lime. It was delicious...better than cheesecake kings. 
I bought a small 7” spring pan that makes a little cheesecake - only using 1 pkg of cream cheese and 1 cup of sour cream.

edit: I think we’re in the wrong thread.


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

I love the french door style frig with freezer on the bottom, but as many have already suggested, there may not be one brand to end all... Its like cars. One guy loves his samsung, the other got a lemon, so switched to X brand and never looked back. 

I got a samsung ss french door, water/ice in the door, and loved it. The width you get to put full sheet pans and other giant items in is great........then it starts making noise. you get water dripping down the side, and you find the ice maker is a solid bock of ice _again, _and you have to get out the heat gun. I guess that class action lawsuit isn't changing anything either, because I'm pretty sure new models still have issues. BUT DAMN they look good...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankhill11 said:


> I love the french door style frig with freezer on the bottom, but as many have already suggested, there may not be one brand to end all... Its like cars. One guy loves his samsung, the other got a lemon, so switched to X brand and never looked back.
> 
> I got a samsung ss french door, water/ice in the door, and loved it. The width you get to put full sheet pans and other giant items in is great........then it starts making noise. you get water dripping down the side, and you find the ice maker is a solid bock of ice _again, _and you have to get out the heat gun. I guess that class action lawsuit isn't changing anything either, because I'm pretty sure new models still have issues. BUT DAMN they look good...


 SO TRUE ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

all of them are disposable junk, 8-10 years.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

My advice is wait for a sale. But the one with as few options as you can. That will still make you happy. None of them are made to last anymore.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

They dont advertise it of course. But with most brands you can buy a dummy filter. Cant just remove filter since that will cut the water flow off. Then you can use a different type to filter the water before going to the refrig.
The filter for my refrig was 50.00. I can buy a whole house filter for 10.00


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Hankhill11 said:


> ........then it starts making noise. you get water dripping down the side, and you find the ice maker is a solid bock of ice _again, _and you have to get out the heat gun.


I found that mine had a herniated water supply line that was drip...drip...dripping water all over the bottom of the cabinet and turning into an ice rink.


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

huesmann said:


> I found that mine had a herniated water supply line that was drip...drip...dripping water all over the bottom of the cabinet and turning into an ice rink.


I had to go back in my archives to find this gem. Here's the first ice rink removed from my samsung.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankhill11 said:


> I had to go back in my archives to find this gem. Here's the first ice rink removed from my samsung.
> 
> View attachment 634625


WOW.....That's twice as big as my usual ones.....wish their ice makers worked as well as their cooling coils.

(How'd you get it out in one chunk..???)


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> (How'd you get it out in one chunk..???)


Very carefully. . . 

Actually that sucker was thick. i believe i used a hair dryer and wiggled it loose with putty knives and butter knives. This was actually the only time i got an entire plate like that, since i got wise to the ways of the Samsung, and did smaller more frequent ice removal and mopping.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my pos gets water and ice under the bottom big drawer. i need to wipe it out every day or it leaks on the floor.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankhill11 said:


> Very carefully. . .
> 
> Actually that sucker was thick. i believe i used a hair dryer and wiggled it loose with putty knives and butter knives. This was actually the only time i got an entire plate like that, since i got wise to the ways of the Samsung, and did smaller more frequent ice removal and mopping.


HANK.....not sure of your model, but on mine, I was thinking of pulling that whole back panel out and maybe drilling a couple of maybe 1.5 inch holes (whatever rubber plug size I can find). That way I could just pull those plugs and use the heat gun/hair dryer to defrost the SOB, rather than have to pull all the drawers and interior each GD time.

What do you think.....?


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

I am a fan of not putting holes in where no holes were before. I solved _my _problem by buying a new house  
I feel like if you added holes somewhere as a 'drain', it would always be draining into whatever your reservoir is. Otherwise if you're plugging them, wouldnt they get covered in the very ice you're trying to remove?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankhill11 said:


> I am a fan of not putting holes in where no holes were before.* I solved my problem by buying a new house*
> I was looking for a cheaper option.I feel like if you added holes somewhere as a 'drain', it would always be draining into whatever your reservoir is. Otherwise if you're plugging them, wouldnt they get covered in the very ice you're trying to remove?


Actually I did not mean as a drain....in my unit I have to remove all the drawers/shelves and unscrew the plastic back plate to get to the frozen up coils to put heat on them. I was thinking of a rubber plugged hole that I could just direct heat at the iceed coil to manually defrost it. (Rather than empty and dissamble the whole insides.)

I do get some water under the lower drawer, but it drains pretty well...I guess to a pan under the fridge?.i


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, I get it. that area beneath my lower drawer is where those sheets of ice formed for me. I DID have the noise behind the back wall, fan clicking on ice build up or whatever, but wasn't able to actually get the back off, so i directed air through the vents along the back. it worked and THAT specific ice never came back. It froze up the ice maker instead, and space under the long drawer. 

your idea sounds pretty good to me now that I understand. brilliant even. hide the plugs with beer.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankhill11 said:


> Ok, I get it. that area beneath my lower drawer is where those sheets of ice formed for me. I DID have the noise behind the back wall, fan clicking on ice build up or whatever, but wasn't able to actually get the back off, so i directed air through the vents along the back. it worked and THAT specific ice never came back. It froze up the ice maker instead, and space under the long drawer.
> 
> your idea sounds pretty good to me now that I understand. brilliant even. hide the plugs with beer.


Hank...
Yep...The fan locking up on the ice build up was exactly my problem.,.....So what refrig did you get for the new place.?


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

Its a basic white French door Frigidaire. no ice or water in the door. Ice maker is in the freezer, but no supply line hooked up. It looks like the original owners never had any supply lines coming up. 

We'll eventually get a new frig when we replace the whole appliance set. i love water and ice in the door and miss that part the most. I haven't done enough research to figure out what brand to go with. Whatever is not prone to freeze up like samsung.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankhill11 said:


> hide the plugs with beer.


if i was there, the plug would be seen 🤣  🍻


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I replaced the herniated water line between the two reservoirs _and_ did the copper wire down the drain hole mod to the defrost system, and the bottom of the cabinet has been bone dry the past couple of months since. Not sure which it was, or both, but knock on wood I won't have to fool with it again.


----------



## eweneek1 (Nov 13, 2011)

We bought a Bosch black stainless french door counter depth two years ago. Very quiet and no problems to date. After replacing our 20 year refrigerator our electric bill went down substantially. The only thing I don't like is the when the french doors open all the way they could hit the counter. Bosch should mount them in a different position. Makes the refrigerator stick out an extra inch.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe if I get time I'll take mine apart and have a look and maybe do the copper wire mod preemptively. I read somewhere that you wrap the upper end of the copper wire around the black heat pipe... is it obvious what and where that is once the panels are off?



huesmann said:


> I replaced the herniated water line between the two reservoirs _and_ did the copper wire down the drain hole mod to the defrost system, and the bottom of the cabinet has been bone dry the past couple of months since. Not sure which it was, or both, but knock on wood I won't have to fool with it again.


----------



## bh42394 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kemper100 said:


> So yea I've been trying to remodel my kitchen for too long and now I'd like to purchase a new refrigerator and I'm looking for a some guidance. I'm interested french door style refrigerators with the freezer at the bottom as my existing fridge is that style and I don't have any issues with it.
> 
> I really don't think I need all the smart electronic features like Insta View but someone my be able to convince me otherwise if it doesn't push the cost up too much.
> 
> ...


Since you have already had a french door with freezer on the bottom I would stick to that. One thing I would suggest that a lot of people are not aware of when it comes to refrigerators is: whether to choose a full depth size or a counter depth. A counter depth is the same as your base cabinets and sticks out into the kitchen wayyy less than the full size does. If you have never had one you would be amazed at how much bigger it makes your kitchen seem especially if your kitchen is on the small side. The negative side to it is you can't get nearly as much in one as a full size. I have a 2nd refrigerator in my laundry room and that solves that problem. Some people don't really keep a ton of stuff in the refrigerator so the counter depth is just right. Anyway, just a suggestion and my pick is maytag. In my opinion one of the best... Try to find an appliance dealer that is off the beaten path. Many times located in more of a business park type area. They will deal with a lot of contractors and remodelers and you can find some great deals. Good luck..


----------



## mikecheq (Nov 19, 2020)

Maytag, Frigidaire, and Whirlpool are my brands. They last forever in my experience.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've had good luck with Kenmore. I've had to replace a few parts over the years, and had an ice up problem, which was resolved by a hack found on this DIY. I also noticed that many appliances share common components, like Amana, Frigidaire, Kenmore and Samsung. Samsung actually makes a lot of the common components. When you shop for appliances, all you really see is what it looks like, how it operates, and feels like. To know how well the appliance performs in use, robustness, ease of operation, maintenance, breakdowns...etc, you have to purchase it, or go around asking others how it's worked out for them. The better way is to read up in consumer magazines. Go to the library and find the latest review of that appliance, in consumer magazine, and how they are rated, and don't just look at the rating, read the review, which usually gives some guidance on features and useability of those features, especially new features that the industry has introduced as innovations to sell more products.


----------



## chuckzwood (Jun 16, 2018)

I have this Maytag since December 2018, and have been very happy with it! The ONLY thing that is not great are the plastic drawers -- they are on the light/thin side, but they are still in like new condition after two years, so they are holding up just fine. I looked at the KitchenAid of the same design, but its drawers were not any better than the Maytag's, so I didn't spend the extra money just for the name. 

This is my Maytag: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Maytag-22-...istant-Stainless-Steel-ENERGY-STAR/1000102963


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

bh42394 said:


> Since you have already had a french door with freezer on the bottom I would stick to that. One thing I would suggest that a lot of people are not aware of when it comes to refrigerators is: whether to choose a full depth size or a counter depth. *A counter depth is the same as your base cabinets and sticks out into the kitchen wayyy less than the full size does.* If you have never had one you would be amazed at how much bigger it makes your kitchen seem especially if your kitchen is on the small side. The negative side to it is you can't get nearly as much in one as a full size. I have a 2nd refrigerator in my laundry room and that solves that problem. Some people don't really keep a ton of stuff in the refrigerator so the counter depth is just right. Anyway, just a suggestion and my pick is maytag. In my opinion one of the best... Try to find an appliance dealer that is off the beaten path. Many times located in more of a business park type area. They will deal with a lot of contractors and remodelers and you can find some great deals. Good luck..


Just as a consideration.......I have on a pretty normal basis, recessed my normal depth refrigerators into the wall behind them

It really is not that difficult, basically just some simple framing and subsequent drywall finish work..

Sometimes, I have to move electrical to the side cabinet, and sometimes reroute the water. Even on an outside wall, I use an iinsulating board and get almost full recess.

Might seem alot of work, but not really. People have seemed to really like it. I will advertise counter depth but full size refrigerator. Plus, I don't have to pay that premium for counter depth appliance.

I probably never get quite full depth, but I get 3" and have to be carefull in regard to how the door opens....sometimes putting a 45 corner on an adjoining counter top. In 2x6 framing, I get whatever I need.

Just a thought.


----------



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

Where there are hundreds out there and I understand people want all the bell and whistles, please allow me to share some insight. When I purchased my home (built in 1950) it was a quick sell as the daughter wanted to get it done quickly. She took a few personal item and I was left with 60 years of stuff from two people who lived through the Great Depression. It was like stepping back in time. All the appliances (probably dated 70's - 90's) were here. All were Whirlpool or Maytag and purchased from Sears (complete with user manuals). Due to the fact that our move was a little over 1,000 miles, it was cheaper to sell the my new appliances than move them. I knew we could make do with the appliances in the house and purchase newer ones later. 

14 years later, I'm still using those same appliances that were at least 30+ years old when I got them (that's 40+ year old). Everything is white, except for the 70's Goldenrod yellow colored washer and dryer in the basement. I'll mourn for months when they give out. They are not energy efficient and I can dry six pairs of jeans in under 30 minutes. My dryer in NH was a new, energy efficient model and would take over an hour for six pairs of jeans. So is that really energy efficient? It's not time efficient.

I believe the secret to longevity has a lot to do with the items being built in the US, not a lot of plastic parts, but more than anything else, none of the items have *computer boards*. Over 14 years, we've used and tossed away three microwaves (Samsung and some other company) and two flat screen TVs. It doesn't seem to get much better when you upgrade to the higher priced appliances. I know most people aren't going to go to a second hand appliance store, but if you are looking for longevity or an appliance such as a freezer that will be tucked away in a garage, I'd go with older every time.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

MissyBrown said:


> Where there are hundreds out there and I understand people want all the bell and whistles, please allow me to share some insight. When I purchased my home (built in 1950) it was a quick sell as the daughter wanted to get it done quickly. She took a few personal item and I was left with 60 years of stuff from two people who lived through the Great Depression. It was like stepping back in time. All the appliances (probably dated 70's - 90's) were here. All were Whirlpool or Maytag and purchased from Sears (complete with user manuals). Due to the fact that our move was a little over 1,000 miles, it was cheaper to sell the my new appliances than move them. I knew we could make do with the appliances in the house and purchase newer ones later.
> 
> 14 years later, I'm still using those same appliances that were at least 30+ years old when I got them (that's 40+ year old). Everything is white, except for the 70's Goldenrod yellow colored washer and dryer in the basement. I'll mourn for months when they give out. They are not energy efficient and I can dry six pairs of jeans in under 30 minutes. My dryer in NH was a new, energy efficient model and would take over an hour for six pairs of jeans. So is that really energy efficient? It's not time efficient.
> 
> I believe the secret to longevity has a lot to do with the items being built in the US, not a lot of plastic parts, but more than anything else, none of the items have *computer boards*. Over 14 years, we've used and tossed away three microwaves (Samsung and some other company) and two flat screen TVs. It doesn't seem to get much better when you upgrade to the higher priced appliances. I know most people aren't going to go to a second hand appliance store, but if you are looking for longevity or an appliance such as a freezer that will be tucked away in a garage, I'd go with older every time.


 Missy...So true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you now anyplace we can buy old US appliances ????? (smiley/wimk(


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy cow, so many posts on a fridge...As I mentioned on a previous post we had Ge proline counter deep fridge. Now, we have a narrow galley kitchen. When we remodeled the kitchen we moved the fridge down by the door and moved the stove to the opposite 
side. Because the fridge was next to the door we needed a counter depth fridge.

Well, after about five years the piece of junk crapped out. I wanted a big fridge and obsessed over this new Kenmore fridge, but it was too deep, it would interfere with the door. The old GE fridge was 29” deep without the handle, the new one is 33.8 inches deep
without the handle.
I obsessed over what to do...Finally, I came up with the solution, take the 2 x 4’s out from
behind the fridge and just flash the wall behind it...This involved a new header, a new side wall and move the cabinet over the fridge up and out. 
It worked out well - picking up the 3 1/2 inches. It did the trick.

As you can see, if we didn’t take out the 2 x4’s the fridge would have been into the door way molding covering about 1 1/2” of the door frame.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Maybe if I get time I'll take mine apart and have a look and maybe do the copper wire mod preemptively. I read somewhere that you wrap the upper end of the copper wire around the black heat pipe... is it obvious what and where that is once the panels are off?


Yup. It's a heating element just like the bake/broil element in an electric oven. The bottom of the loop dips slightly, and there's a little aluminum tab in the middle that's supposed to be where the water drops into the drain tube. It's too short and doesn't get that close to the hole though, so any water that manages to drip on the gutter to either side of the hole has the opportunity to refreeze and clog the hole. Running the copper wire into the hole helps transfer heat to the hole and melt any accumulated ice there. Even if I hadn't watched any videos or seen and how-tos on the internet, it would have been immediately obvious what the problem was.

I happened to have the thing open for inspection before putting all the food back in the fridge, and that element does get really hot!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> Holy cow, so many posts on a fridge...As I mentioned on a previous post we had Ge proline counter deep fridge. Now, we have a narrow galley kitchen. When we remodeled the kitchen we moved the fridge down by the door and moved the stove to the opposite
> side. Because the fridge was next to the door we needed a counter depth fridge.
> 
> Well, after about five years the piece of junk crapped out. I wanted a big fridge and obsessed over this new Kenmore fridge, but it was too deep, it would interfere with the door. The old GE fridge was 29” deep without the handle, the new one is 33.8 inches deep
> ...


TwoKnots.....*GREAT JOB*...... I do it to almost every property I redo...and advertise "full size counter depth refrigerator".

Everyone to date loves it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

TwoKnots got me to bump mine out years ago. i also bumped the outside wall.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> TwoKnots.....*GREAT JOB*...... I do it to almost every property I redo...and advertise "full size counter depth refrigerator".
> 
> Everyone to date loves it.


And I thought invented it...LOL!


----------



## Cashflow (Nov 19, 2020)

I bought a GE a year ago. Slate gray. It looks slick and works perfect. No issues so far. I bought from dick van ****. 5 year warranty on the compressor and 10 year warranty on everything else.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Holy cow, so many posts on a fridge...As I mentioned on a previous post we had Ge proline counter deep fridge. Now, we have a narrow galley kitchen. When we remodeled the kitchen we moved the fridge down by the door and moved the stove to the opposite
> side. Because the fridge was next to the door we needed a counter depth fridge.


That installation looks like the right door would whack into the exterior door frame or handle.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> That installation looks like the right door would whack into the exterior door frame or handle.


Yes, it does...there is about a 4” space on the right side. The door is just about able to
go straight out. In order to get the right veggie bin out for cleaning, I have to open
the side door so that the fridge door can swing into the doorway opening. It’s a compromise that we had to do - in order to move the fridge down.

Our old, old kitchen before this remodel, ( this is our second new kitchen in this house - the first new kitchen we bought the cabinets - this kitchen we made the cabinets, the head knot made them, and I did the finishing ) anyhow, the old new kitchen had a wall oven by the door, then the fridge next, then a counter. The stove was on the other side on the end...when I was cooking I couldn’t have the door open.
This layout is much better, in the adjoining breakfast room, he also put in an 8”
floor bay window, I can look out the window while cooking...and that’s a good thing,
as I’m always cooking. 

The first pic is after the remodel, this pic is recent, I have since removed the crisscross things in the doors...they snap in with pins...our mistake was not putting them behind the glass, as I’m always removing them to clean the glass 6 cabinets.

As you can see, if we didn’t remove the 2 x 4’s behind the fridge, we would have had to purchase another counter depth fridge.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Or reframe the door!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Or reframe the door!


I’m afraid that wouldn’t help...there’s not even enough room to move the door to the
right. Life is full of compromises.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

or bump out the door.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, it does...there is about a 4” space on the right side. The door is just about able to
> go straight out. In order to get the right veggie bin out for cleaning, I have to open
> the side door so that the fridge door can swing into the doorway opening. It’s a compromise that we had to do - in order to move the fridge down.
> 
> ...


that is a nice kitchen TK, very comfortable looking, earth tones and all.


----------

